# Henrik Behrens Plays Mendelssohn and Bach Organ Works



## itywltmt

En français

For our first post of our yearly *Lenten Organ Festival*, I am proposing some of Mendelssohn and Bach's organ music played on a "Churn Organ" by organist Henrik Behrens from Wuppertal, Germany.








I don't know much about the artist - in fact, I have tried in vain to contact him to find out more aboout him and the instrument he is recorded playing. You can, however, find some of his tracks on SoundClick and Last.fm.

The play and style are, well, very much in keeping with the style one would hear... at Church. Mr. Behrens plays the works pretty much as written, no flash or sizzle, and that's OK considering that these works from the Great Masters don't need extra spice.

Happy Listening!

DETAILS

*Felix MENDELSSOHN-BARTHOLDY (1809-1847)*

Preludes and Fugue for organ, op. 37

No. 1 (C Minor)
No. 2 (G Major)
No. 3 (D Minor)
No. 4 (B-Flat Major)

*Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750)*

Concerto for organ in G Major, after Johann Ernst von Sachsen-Weimar, BWV 592
Concerto for organ, in A Minor, after Antonio Vivaldi, (RV 522) BWV 593
Concerto for organ, in C Major, after Johann Ernst von Sachsen-Weimar, BWV 595

Choral Preludes I - Orgelbuchlein

In dulci jubilo (A Major), BWV 608
Jesu, meine Freude (C Minor),BWV 610
In dir ist Freude (G Major),BWV 615
Herr Gott, nun schleuss den Himmel auf (A Minor),BWV 617
Es ist das Heil uns hommen her (D Major),BWV 638
Wer nur den lieben Gott lässt walten (A Minor),BWV 642
Alle Menschen müssen sterben (G Major),BWV 643	

Henrik Behrens, church organist
(Uncredited instrument)

Source: MP3.COM, 20 Dec 2001

Internet Archive URL: http://archive.org/details/HenrikBehrensOrganiste

*February 22 2013, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "A Montage of Second… Sonatas" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more February 22 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

